# Gutted!



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm gutted. I've just come across this eBay sale, but sadly don't have anywhere near enough money to Buy It Now









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

For all my sins, a Traser's been on my want list for a while now, and especially the Ti version. This deal seems like a good one as well, with the Ti bracelet, leather strap _and_ rubber strap. Makes me really wish I had a permanent job...at least then I'd probably be able to justify blowing Â£160 on a watch on the spur of the moment









Oh well, I suppose they say the best things come to those who wait!

Happy Friday all, btw!









Andy


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Hope another watch comes up for you mate


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Hope another watch comes up for you mate


Yeah, one day one will!









Cheers for the optimism though mate


----------

